# med-uk accutane



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Anyone know if this site is GTG, just ordered 90 accutane tabs from them.

They are sending regular emails, so im hoping they will turn up!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

not sure mate but the constant emails is good! I got mine from rxcart .... very good service! came next day (xmas eve!!!) whilst I paid for 3-5day delivery and the tane is working!!


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

I looked on rx-cart aswell, i dont know why i didnt buy from them, ah well, looks like they are coming from the states so may take a while.....think i may try and cancel the order. and use rx-cart


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Turns out that med-uk is GTG, its branded up as tretizen-20, isotretinoin USP capsules made by zenlabs. but i cant handle the sides, the lethargy is awful..i now have 89 20mg capsules going to waste......barsteward...worth a try i suppose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Denzel said:


> Turns out that med-uk is GTG, its branded up as tretizen-20, isotretinoin USP capsules made by zenlabs. but i cant handle the sides, the lethargy is awful..i now have 89 20mg capsules going to waste......barsteward...worth a try i suppose.


Could always send them to me


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

You selling them? Where's the site?


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

I will sell them 

I actually bought some from rx cart to tide me over untill these ones came, and i noticed the difference in potency in a few days, could handle the dry lips etc but i just wanted to sleep all the time.

the site - http://www.med-uk.com/products/accutane.htm i bought 90 for 140 dollars which worked out at about 90 quid.


----------



## Ricky_S (Nov 9, 2012)

Out of the witch would you say worked the most ???


----------



## Ricky_S (Nov 9, 2012)

Out of the two***


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Pics as requested


----------



## Ricky_S (Nov 9, 2012)

Are they the 20 mg???

Witch would you suggest getting the 10 or 20 mg if they're as strong as you're saying ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are they better than the ones you get from hp?


----------

